# 1930's Pulp True20 Game



## trilobite (Aug 9, 2006)

I have been really impressed with Green Ronin's True20 rule set and I am dieing to get a game going using the rules. Now one of my favorite genres is 1930's Pulp adventures; Indiana Jones, Doc Savage, Sky Captain, and the like. So I am recruiting 4 to 5 players for a rousing pulp adventure game. I don't want to give anything away but I am using an idea that Barsoomcore and I had a while back and advancing it into the 1930's. 

So what kind of players am I looking for? 

1. Able to post at least 4-5 times a week. If you can post faster than that, great! I can keep up. 
2. Familiar with the Pulp genre in general. If you don't have an idea of what I am talking about don't worry about applying. 
3. Good role-players! 

Hopefully this will be a very cool and fun game. Once I get my players then we can start talking game particulars.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 10, 2006)

Too bad about the true D20 requirement. I match the other requirements


----------



## trilobite (Aug 10, 2006)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Too bad about the true D20 requirement. I match the other requirements




I hope this isn't going to be one of those games in which no one has the rules! LOL!   

Here are the Quick Start Rules for True20 just to give you an idea how the game works. 

True20 Preview #1: Gameplay
True20 Preview #2: Hero Creation
True20 Preview #3: Skills
True20 Preview #4: Feats and Powers

I guess I could relax the first rule and help people make characters. *Sigh*


----------



## jezter6 (Aug 10, 2006)

I have true20 and am available at least once a day. Oh, I also have 80% of the Thrilling Tales pulp stuff and am a big fan of the genre.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 10, 2006)

jezter6 said:
			
		

> I have true20 and am available at least once a day. Oh, I also have 80% of the Thrilling Tales pulp stuff and am a big fan of the genre.





Yeah, the Thrilling Tales stuff is great!    Any ideas on what to convert or add from *Thrilling Tales* to *True20* would be appricated. 

I think I might advertise over on the True20 forum.


----------



## jezter6 (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't think you need to 'convert' anything, but using all the good fluff in the books is key.

I would also lean quite heavy on Noir (one of my favorite books) for M&M 1E if you can find it cheap. It really sets the mood for a darker pulp game.


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 12, 2006)

I want in! I'm a true20 devotee, you might say, and I can post once a day without any trouble. I like to think I'm a good roleplayer, but I'm hardly an objective source in that regard.

Depending on the general theme and where things are going on, I think I'd want to be a tough-guy of some sort; a sergeant in the Great War, or something along those lines, if its a globe-trotting sort of campaign; something more local if it's more, well, local.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 14, 2006)

So far I have two people interested in the game; 

*jezter6
Galethorn*


If *DrZombie* wants in I can help him make his character. 


I would like to have 4-5 characters in the game. Though I might be talked into adding a 6th slot if there is a lot of people wanting in the game. I have posted recruitment on the True20 forum. 

Now the pulp genres that I am going to incorporate into the game are;

*Air Hero* - The some of the characters will most likely start in Shanghai so it would be nice that one of characters runs a charter sea plane business. Another character could possibly be a mechanic/buddy of the pilot. 

*Foreign Adventure* - There will be a lot of globe trotting to exotic locations in this game. The first part of the game will see the players traveling around the South Pacific. 

*Horror* - There will be some Horror elements to the game but they will not overshadow the two fisted heroics of the players. 

Throw in some dashes of Espionage, Weird Menace, Lost World, Spicy, and Jungle Stories into the mix and you have some what of an idea of what I am going to run.


----------



## jezter6 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll volunteer for the Air Hero if nobody else wants to play it. WWI veteran pilot who moved to the Philipine islands to retire in a jungle paradise.

What year is the game starting at?


----------



## trilobite (Aug 14, 2006)

jezter6 said:
			
		

> I'll volunteer for the Air Hero if nobody else wants to play it. WWI veteran pilot who moved to the Philipine islands to retire in a jungle paradise.
> 
> What year is the game starting at?





I think the game will be set around 1936-1937. I need to do a little more research before I set it in stone. 

The Air Hero will be based in Shanghai at the beginning of the game but that might change with my research. The Manila is a good second choice though.


----------



## The Shadow (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm interested.  I'm on daily, and while not hugely into the pulp genre, am familiar with it.

Would you allow an adept?  I have a character I played in a (Hero) pulp game that died years ago, that I'd like to reprise.  (An American anthropologist who's travelled the world and been inducted into strange tribal secrets the world over, and become a bit of a shaman.)

What level would the game start at?


----------



## trilobite (Aug 14, 2006)

The Shadow said:
			
		

> I'm interested.  I'm on daily, and while not hugely into the pulp genre, am familiar with it.
> 
> Would you allow an adept?  I have a character I played in a (Hero) pulp game that died years ago, that I'd like to reprise.  (An American anthropologist who's travelled the world and been inducted into strange tribal secrets the world over, and become a bit of a shaman.)
> 
> What level would the game start at?




An anthropologist would fit perfectly into my plans.   

A Adept would be fine though I need to go over the powers list and see if I have to limit any power choices. Something sutle would be great. No fireball throwing or anything like that. 

I am thinking 6th or 7th level starting characters.


----------



## The Shadow (Aug 14, 2006)

trilobite said:
			
		

> An anthropologist would fit perfectly into my plans.




Serendipity strikes yet again. 



> A Adept would be fine though I need to go over the powers list and see if I have to limit any power choices. Something sutle would be great. No fireball throwing or anything like that.




You needn't worry.  I was thinking of things like Scrying, Second Sight, maybe Object Reading, maybe Mind Reading if you're OK with that.  (Probably not Mind Probe - it makes life too easy.   Throwing fireballs is just not very shamanic.

In the original game, he had powers involving commanding spirits, but I don't know how deep you want to go into that kind of thing.  If we took things down that route, he could have powers like Dominate that only work on spirits, not people.



> I am thinking 6th or 7th level starting characters.




Perfect.  Standard 6 points for abilities, or are you bumping it up?


----------



## The Shadow (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh, another question:  Are you using the standard Human background, or are you going to have "professional" backgrounds like those in Caliphate Nights?


----------



## trilobite (Aug 14, 2006)

The Shadow said:
			
		

> You needn't worry.  I was thinking of things like Scrying, Second Sight, maybe Object Reading, maybe Mind Reading if you're OK with that.  (Probably not Mind Probe - it makes life too easy.   Throwing fireballs is just not very shamanic.
> 
> In the original game, he had powers involving commanding spirits, but I don't know how deep you want to go into that kind of thing.  If we took things down that route, he could have powers like Dominate that only work on spirits, not people.




Commanding spirits would be a good ability to have in this game. 




			
				The Shadow said:
			
		

> Perfect.  Standard 6 points for abilities, or are you bumping it up?




Let me look. I am thinking 6 or 7. 

I might increase the amount of conviction that you begin the game with as well. I will get back with you on that.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 14, 2006)

The Shadow said:
			
		

> Oh, another question:  Are you using the standard Human background, or are you going to have "professional" backgrounds like those in Caliphate Nights?




I like the professional backgrounds. Let me work up some pulp professions or even better tell me what you would like and I will make them up for you.


----------



## The Shadow (Aug 14, 2006)

trilobite said:
			
		

> I like the professional backgrounds. Let me work up some pulp professions or even better tell me what you would like and I will make them up for you.




How's this:

---------------------------------
*Two-Fisted Professor*

Bonus Skills:  Any two (scholarly) Knowledges or Language

Bonus Feats:  Eidetic Memory, and either Canny Dodge or Wealthy

Favored Feats:  Any two of Improvised Tools, Jack-of-All-Trades, Skill Mastery, or Well-Informed
---------------------------------

It was a little hard picking Favored Feats, as they're likely to be Experts anyway, but the Adept and Warrior ones didn't seem very appropriate.  (Except maybe Seize Initiative, since they're quick on the uptake?)  And I'm certainly open to anything you have to say about it.

Did you mean to say that the power of commanding spirits would be a good idea, or not a good idea?  Your "Otherwise" makes me think perhaps the latter?


----------



## trilobite (Aug 14, 2006)

The Shadow said:
			
		

> Did you mean to say that the power of commanding spirits would be a good idea.




Yes I did. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## jezter6 (Aug 14, 2006)

Two-Fisted Pilot

Bonus Skills: Pilot, Notice (got to be able to see them bad guys' airplanes coming at you)

Bonus Feats: Vehiclular Combat, Skill Focus (Pilot)

Favored Feats (edited): Jack of All Trades, Well informed


----------



## The Shadow (Aug 14, 2006)

Jezter6:  All three of your favored feats are General feats, which doens't make any sense.  Favored feats have to be Adept, Expert, or Warrior feats;  anyone can take a General feat with any role already.

Other than that, I think it looks great - though of course I'm not the Narrator! 

A thought I just had:  Maybe we should discuss mechanics-type stuff on the True20 forum, where we have so many people to help us out?


----------



## jezter6 (Aug 14, 2006)

My first attempts at a new background...failed miserably 

I looked through the warrior feats...and I didn't see anything I thought was appropriate. Maybe Jack-of-all-Trades would be good for him as well.

Thought i'd try..hehe.


----------



## The Shadow (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey trilobite, is this feat from the Caliphate Nights book acceptable?



			
				Tales of the Caliphate Nights said:
			
		

> *Linguist (Expert)*
> *Prerequisite:*  Speak 5 languages
> You have a gift for languages. You suffer no penalty on interaction checks when the subject doesn’t speak the same language as you. You automatically understand dialects of any language you are trained in, though you must make a DC 10 Intelligence check to successfully communicate in the dialect. When you are confronted with an unknown language, make a DC 10 Intelligence check to understand the gist of what is said by one source; if you are trying to communicate in the unknown language, the DC is 15. If you can read and write 5 languages as well, this feat also applies to the written word. Note that you only learn the rough idea, not subtle nuances like hidden biases, poetry, or innuendo.




EDIT:  And jezter - no, you didn't fail miserably, it looks good!  Only the favored feats need fixing, and that's the least important part.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 15, 2006)

The Shadow said:
			
		

> Hey trilobite, is this feat from the Caliphate Nights book acceptable?





Sure.


----------



## The Shadow (Aug 15, 2006)

OK, I'm almost finished with my character.  Do you want me to post it here, or send it to you privately, or what?

EDIT:  Oh, and any final decision on level and ability points?


----------



## trilobite (Aug 15, 2006)

You can post him here if you want. 


Ok here are some ground rules for character creation. 


-Characters start at 6th level.
-7 Ability Points (Includes increase for 6th level)
-They get a bonus +1 Conviction. 
-I am using Backgrounds so I can help you with that. 

I am working on a couple of new feats and a few new uses for conviction. I will post them soon.


----------



## Quickleaf (Aug 15, 2006)

I saw this post over at the True20 boards, and I want in! Besides, I've really wanted to play a game alongside *The Shadow*. My availability is limited (once every 2/3 days) however, so I'd like to play a sidekick. Perhaps the quirky Grease Monkey who fixes the air hero's planes?

Would this character concept work? I'm familiar with the pulp genre, but have no resources - any suggestions about free resources for making a Grease Monkey character?


----------



## trilobite (Aug 15, 2006)

Quickleaf said:
			
		

> I saw this post over at the True20 boards, and I want in! Besides, I've really wanted to play a game alongside *The Shadow*. My availability is limited (once every 2/3 days) however, so I'd like to play a sidekick. Perhaps the quirky Grease Monkey who fixes the air hero's planes?
> 
> Would this character concept work? I'm familiar with the pulp genre, but have no resources - any suggestions about free resources for making a Grease Monkey character?




I Grease Monkey sidekick for the Air Hero would be great! I will post a Grease Monkey background sometimes today. 

Now I just need someone to run a Nosey Dame Reporter or a Tough G-Man!


----------



## The Shadow (Aug 15, 2006)

*Dr. John Raven*, Expert 2 / Adept 4

Core Ability:  Expertise

Virtue: Determined
Vice: Arrogant (with a touch of Pedantic and Rude, too 

Conviction:  6

Str: +0
Dex: +1
Con: +0
Int: +3
Wis: +1
Cha: +2

*Combat Bonus:*  +3

Attack +4, Defense 17 (dodge), Toughness +0

*Saves:*  Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +6

*Background:*  Two-Fisted Professor
 Bonus Skills:  Knowledge (Behavioral Sciences), Knowledge (History)
 Bonus Feats:  Canny Dodge, Eidetic Memory
 Favored Feats:  Skill Mastery, Well-Informed

*Skills:*

Bluff +11 (9 ranks)
Concentration +5 (4 ranks)
Diplomacy +11 (9 ranks)
Gather Information +11 (9 ranks)
Knowledge (Behavioral Sciences) +8 (5 ranks)
Knowledge (History) +8 (5 ranks)
Knowledge (Supernatural) +12 (9 ranks)
Knowledge (Theology and Philosophy) +8 (5 ranks)
Language (7 ranks)
Medicine +5 (4 ranks)
Notice +5 (4 ranks)
Perform (dance) +3 (1 rank)
Ride +2 (1 rank)
Search +7 (4 ranks)
Sense Motive +9 (7 ranks)
Sleight of Hand +5 (4 ranks)
Survival +5 (4 ranks)

Languages Known:  English (native), Arabic, Chinese (Mandarin), Hawaiian, Hindi/Urdu, Japanese, Maori, Navajo, Spanish, Swahili, Tagalog. (Also note the Linguist feat below.  Dr. Raven is one of those stereotypical professors who speak every language everywhere.   Honor may even force me to spend Conviction on Expertise to speak unknown languages for a scene.)

*Feats:*

Canny Dodge (Int)
Eidetic Memory
Fascinate (Diplomacy)
Firearms Training
Linguist
Second Chance (being possessed or mind-controlled)
Well-Informed

*Powers* (Int-based, all at rank 7):

Dominate (Spirits only, but Mind Touch is built in)
Scrying
Second Sight
Ward (hedges out spirits)

Dr. Raven is an anthropologist technically affiliated with the University of Arizona in Tuscon, but he is often absent on adventures that circumnavigate the globe, always searching out new "magical" knowledge.  Starting with the Indian tribes of the American Southwest, he has branched out into innumerable cultures on every continent.  A maverick in his field (who claims, among other things, that spirits and magic really exist), Doc Raven delights in being unconventional and mysteriously exotic, even a bit fashionably scandalous.  For one thing, he wears his straight black hair long, flowing down to his waist.  (He has a smidge of Navajo blood, but other than the hair, he could be from Nebraska by his looks.)  Women often find him fascinating in an exotic way, but so far he isn't the type to settle down... and if he loves 'em before he leaves 'em, well, a gentleman never tells.

He has ideas about the rights of native peoples against commercial exploitation that some might think a shade pinko, and he professes to be unsure whether democracy, as good as it is in the US of A, is best for every culture on the planet - but woe betide the man who dares to question his identity as a patriotic, red-blooded American!  Anyway, everybody is forced to admit that ol' Karl Marx didn't think much of shamanism.

Yes, Doc Raven (or often just "Raven" to his native pals) is a shaman - or claims to be.  He's been inducted into more tribes and secret societies than you can shake a stick at.  He seems to know more than he should, but any inquiry is liable to be met with a mysterious, silent smile or else a quip to the effect that "Nobody believes in that hocus-pocus mumbo-jumbo, right?"  He takes crows and ravens very seriously as omens.  [In fact, I seriously considered the Visions power, but wasn't sure if you wanted the headache, Trilobite.]

The Doc can hold his own in a fight, but he much prefers to talk people down.  He doesn't look remotely Irish, but he's picked up the gift of gab from somewhere, that's for sure... In any language he can hold people spellbound - maybe literally.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 15, 2006)

The good Doctor looks GREAT!!!   

Let's make your _Mind Touch/Dominate_ power a two action ability. First Mind Touch and then Dominate.


----------



## The Shadow (Aug 15, 2006)

trilobite said:
			
		

> The good Doctor looks GREAT!!!




Glad you like him.   BTW, I just changed "Bantu" to "Hausa", a widely-spoken West African language, as I remembered that "Bantu" is actually a language group - and that Swahili belongs to it.



> Let's make your _Mind Touch/Dominate_ power a two action ability. First Mind Touch and then Dominate.




Okie doke.


----------



## jezter6 (Aug 15, 2006)

hey trilobite, hook me up with a good piloting background, and I'll do some work on a PC. I'm on vacation until Monday though.


----------



## Quickleaf (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's a link to the True20 discussion:
http://true20.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=636&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## Quickleaf (Aug 16, 2006)

*Mac*

*“Mac”*

*Name:* Macasa Miyamoto
*Background:* Grease Monkey
*Role:* Expert 6

_“Will it work? I don’t fly ‘em, I just build ‘em, gago.”_

*Virtue: * Loyal		
*Vice: * Cynical
*Core Ability:* Expertise
*Conviction: * 6		
*Reputation:* +2 (known in gear-head circles)
*Abilities: * Str +1, Dex +2, Con +1, Int +2, Wis +1, Cha +0
*Saving Throws:* Toughness +2 (leather jacket), Fort +3, Ref +7, Will +3

*Skills (from best to worst):*
Craft (mechanical) +14 (9 ranks)
Craft (electrical) +10 (8 ranks)
Craft (structural) +10 (8 ranks)
Disable Device +10 (8 ranks)
Knowledge (technology) +10 (8 ranks)
Knowledge (physical science) +10 (8 ranks)
Drive +9 (7 ranks)
Pilot +9 (7 ranks)
Bluff +6 (6 ranks)
Concentration +6 (5 ranks)
Gather Information +6 (6 ranks)
Intimidate +6 (6 ranks)
Notice +6 (5 ranks)
Search +6 (5 ranks)

*Languages (5 ranks): * Cebuano/Visayan, English, Japanese, Malay, Spanish, Tagalog

*Feats: * 
Analyze Device
Benefit (field tester)
Canny Dodge
Gear Head
Jury Rig
Machine Empathy
Pride & Joy
Set-Up
Skill Focus (craft, mechanical)
Stunning Attack*
Two Weapon Fighting
* As his fighting style is Filipino stick fighting, I’d like his Stunning Attack to apply to his clubs.

*Combat (club & fist*):* Attack +4, Damage +3 (increases to +5 if both attacks hit), Critical 20/+3, Range 10’, Parry +5, Dodge +8, Initiative +2
* I'm getting clarification on the two-weapon fighting rules.

*Wealth:* 0		
*Gear:* Old hanger/workshop, toolkits (electrical, mechanical, structural, disable device), leather jacket, smoke grenade, flash goggles, multi-tool, 2 escrima clubs, passport (American-Filipino), motorcycle

Mac, as he’s known by his American buddies, is an out of work aircraft mechanic who dreams of building a masterpiece and getting rich. He’s been good with his hands ever since he was a kid dismantling radios, and he’s got a sharp mind which he puts to use equally well with back-handed compliments and memorizing plane specs. Mac’s got good common sense from growing up in the city, and keeping the Aero Hero from getting into heap big trouble. Engaged to the same girl (Filimina) since he was 16, Mac hasn’t had the gumption to tie the knot yet. In fact, he hasn’t summoned up the gumption to start his own business, pay off his loans, give up chain smoking and hard drinking, or tell his parents what he’s really been doing the last couple years. Mac’s got cold feet.

He worked in various hangers throughout South Asia, though always the less reputable sorts. He was blackmailed into working for a smuggling outfit, and American spies offered him a way out – helping build a top secret plane! It was a dream come true for Mac, but it quickly turned into a nightmare as it became clear his ruthless contractors were willing to threaten, lie, and torture to keep the plane a secret. Those days are behind him however, and now Mac does freelance work only. Even among his closest allies, he insists he is on the look out for “his next gig.” Mac enjoys listening to the radio, hanging out at bars, going on motorcycle rides with his fiancé, talking shop, and listening to jazz greats Paul Whiteman and King Oliver. One of his dreams is to meet and sing with Duke Ellington’s band.

Filipino-Japanese by ethnicity, Mac is in his mid-twenties but can easily be mistaken for a teen due to his boyish good looks; if he bothered to clean himself up he might be rather attractive. He sports short-cropped black hair and a thin black moustache; a small scar mars his lip. Often his grey eyes are covered by safety goggles, though strangely he is constantly smoking even around explosives. When its too warm for his stained overalls, Mac wears a tank top, revealing a pro-Philippines independence tattoo on his left shoulder.

He’s the “Sancho Panza” of the group, always questioning but never disobeying.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 16, 2006)

Ooohh... If only I had the extra time.... I have a great idea for a reporter. I was thinking more Jimmy Jones than Debbie Donalds, but either works. If you don't have anybody by the weekend, I'll try to squeeze some time in to play, if that's cool with you.


----------



## Quickleaf (Aug 16, 2006)

The heroes so far...

jezter6 - Ace/Aero Hero
The Shadow - Two-Fisted Profesor/Archeologist/Shaman
Quickleaf - Grease Monkey
Galethorn - Sergeant in the Great War?

Other pulp archetypes available...
Dame Reporter/Sterling Reporter/Scrappy Newsboy
Gun Moll/Mobster (probably a smuggler in a South Asia based game)
High Stakes Adventurer/Playboy/Rakish Daredevil
Cat Burglar/Kung Fu Con
Femme Fatale
Man of Mystery/Mystic Avenger
Gumshoe/Pinkerton/G-Man
Rocket Ranger


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow, I forget to check on the thread for a day, and boom! Postsplosion!

Ok, so, I'll get to work on my character...I might have him done tonight, but, if not, I'll definately have him done by around this time next afternoon.

GENERAL BACKGROUND
When the Great War ended, Sgt. Amund "Red" Haarland was honorably discharged from the United States Marine Corps, with a few minor medals to show for his service. After the war, he worked in the family hardware store in Fargo, where his grandfather, 'Old Amund', had settled the Haarland clan after their journey from Sweden fifty years before, but--even though he'd never been an adventurous man before the war--the monotony of selling nails grated on him.

When the depression hit, Red left Haarland Tools in the capable hands of his younger brother and sister and headed west, hoping to find work as a lumberjack in Oregon, and mail anything he made back home. Jobs just weren't there to be had, though, so he continued up the coast doing odd jobs while he looked for something more permanent. After a year and a half, he found himself pouring concrete in Anchorage for lunch and a few dollars a day.

It was in that bleak northern port that he finally decided to kiss North America goodbye, and took a russian freighter east, to begin a new life. (The rest is more or less up to the GM until I get some more info about where the group is starting)

APPEARANCE/PERSONALITY/Other
6'4" tall, clean-shaven with fairly short fiery-red hair, high cheekbones and steel-grey eyes. Generally terse, but more by his Swedish heritage and upbringing than shyness or brooding. Born in 1899, joined the marines shortly after graduating high school in 1917.

GENERAL SKILLSET
He's gonna be a crack-shot with a bolt-action rifle, and be one tough bastard. As a sergeant, he led by example, and a keen tactical mind.


----------



## jezter6 (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm leaving for Vacation in the morning (back on Monday), so I won't get a char up until early next week, as long as that's ok (just bad timing).


----------



## iwatt (Aug 18, 2006)

New convert to the True way...   

I'm up for the tough G-man if you still fell a spot is open? although from the options you posted I'm liking the rakish Daredevil as well. I'm game for whatever you prefer.

I can have a character up by tomorrow.

Edit:

Actually, There's so many cool choices I'll probably mark the ones I like the best and let you choose what fit's best witht he rest of the players:

Other pulp archetypes available...
Dame Reporter/Sterling Reporter/Scrappy Newsboy
Gun Moll/Mobster (probably a smuggler in a South Asia based game)
*High Stakes Adventurer/Playboy/Rakish Daredevil*
*Cat Burglar/Kung Fu Con*
Femme Fatale
Man of Mystery/Mystic Avenger
*Gumshoe/Pinkerton/G-Man*
Rocket Ranger


----------



## trilobite (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey iwatt! Any of those choices looks good to me. Though I would lean towards either the Playboy Adventurer or the G-Man. I will post backgrounds for both. 

Let me see how many players that I have now.

*Galethorn*  - _Amund "Red" Haarland_, ex-solider. 
*jezter6* - Ace/Air Hero
*The Shadow* - _Dr. John Raven_, Two-Fisted Profesor/Archeologist/Shaman
*Quickleaf * - _Mac_, Grease Monkey
*shadowbloodmoon* - Reporter
*iwatt* 


Six players might be a bit much but I think I can do it. Any one else that post interest in playing will be placed on a Alternate list.


----------



## iwatt (Aug 18, 2006)

trilobite said:
			
		

> Hey iwatt! Any of those choices looks good to me. Though I would lean towards either the Playboy Adventurer or the G-Man. I will post backgrounds for both.




Playboy adevnturer it is.  I'm thinking English minor nobility who really enjoys big game hunting and living at the edge. A male Lara croft, but not as brainy.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 18, 2006)

*Pulp Backgrounds for True20*

*Prizefighter*
Ability Adjustments: +1 STR, -1 INT
Bonus Feats: Endurance, Dodge Focus
Bonus Skills: Intimidate, Knowledge (Streetwise)
Favored Feats: Attack Focus (Unarmed), Defensive Roll 

*Kid*
Ability Adjustments: -1 STR, +1 DEX
Bonus Feats: Small, Canny Dodge, Dodge Focus, Taunt 
Bonus Skills: None
Favored Feats: Elusive Target, Stowaway

*Explorer*
Ability Adjustments: None
Bonus Feats: Track, Trailblazer
Bonus Skills: Notice, Survival
Favored Feats: Jack of All Trades, Skill Mastery

*Big Game Hunter* 
Ability Adjustments: None
Bonus Feats: Firearms Training, Far Shot, Track
Bonus Skills: None
Favored Feats: Attack Specialization, Favored Opponent (Animals)

*Mercenary*
Ability Adjustments: None
Bonus Feats: Firearms Training, Weapon Training
Bonus Skills: Climb, Knowledge Tactics
Favored Feats: Seize Initiative, Tough

*Flying Ace*
Ability Adjustments: None
Bonus Feats: Challenge (Pilot), Vehicular Combat
Bonus Skills: Notice, Pilot
Favored Feats: Aerial Acrobatics, Stunt Pilot

*Two Fisted Professor*
Ability Adjustments: None
Bonus Feats: Eidetic Memory, Canny Dodge
Bonus Skills: Any two Knowledge Skills
Favored Feats: Skill Mastery, Jack-of-All-Trades

*Stage Magician*
Ability Adjustment: None
Bonus Feats: Iron Will, Talented
Bonus Skills: Perform (Stage Magic), Sleight of Hand
Favored Feats: Suggestion, Mass Suggestion

*Ace Reporter*
Ability Adjustment: None
Bonus Feats: Benefit (Press Pass), Contacts
Bonus Skills: Gather Information, Sense Motive
Favored Feats: Stowaway, Well-Informed

*Femme Fatal*
Ability Adjustment: -1 STR, +1 CHA
Bonus Feats: Attractive, Contacts
Bonus Skills: Bluff, Diplomacy
Favored Feats: Fascinate, Grappling Finesse

*G-Man*
Ability Adjustment: None
Bonus Feats: Benefit (Government Agent), Firearms Training 
Bonus Skills: Gather Information, Intimidate
Favored Feats: Master Plan, Attack Specialization

*Playboy Adventurer*
Ability Adjustment: None
Bonus Feats: Benefit (Social Elite), Connected, Wealthy
Bonus Skills: None
Favored Feats: Any One Adept, Expert, or Warrior Feat of player’s choice. 

*Grease Monkey *
_Whether it’s installing a “hot” engine into a 1934 Beech Model 17 Staggerwing, sabotaging the torpedoes of a Nazi U-Boat, or figuring out how to disable a giant robot from Mars, the Grease Monkey has the tool for the job. Having a life-long fascination with all things mechanical, the Grease Monkey began taking apart AM radios as a kid and never stopped. With access to all the latest components, and the savvy to adapt them to the hero’s needs, the Grease Monkey won’t let you down! _
Bonus Feats: Machine Empathy, Skill Focus (Craft, mechanical) 
Bonus Skills: Craft (mechanical), Disable Device 
Favored Feats: Gadgeteer, Pride & Joy 

*Man of Mystery*
Ability Adjustment: None
Bonus Feats: Firearm Training, Startle
Bonus Skills: Intimidate, Stealth
Bonus Feats: Elusive Target, Sneak Attack

*Kung Fu Con* 
Ability Adjustments: None 
Bonus Feats: Uncanny Dodge and choose 1 "Improved" feat 
Bonus Skills: Acrobatics, Bluff 
Favored Feats: Forgotten Face, Stunning Attack

*Gumshoe * 
Ability Adjustments: None 
Bonus Feats: Benefit (Private Investigator Badge & Licensed Gun), Contacts 
Bonus Skills: Gather Information, Search 
Favored Feats: Deduction, Eye for Treachery (from "Caliphate Nights")


----------



## trilobite (Aug 18, 2006)

*Pulp Feats*

*Aerial Aerobatics (General) *
Prerequisites: Trained in Pilot 
You can perform acrobatic maneuvers in the cockpit of a propeller-driven aircraft, taking advantage of gyroscopic forces. Your plane gains +1 Defense when you pilot it, and you may use your Pilot skill as Perform to entertain crowds, or as Acrobatics to minimize fall damage (multiply feet by 10) and move through an occupied space. If operating with a team of pilots with this feat, you may act on the same initiative if you wish.

*Gone Native (General)*
Prerequisites: Able to speak language of the culture you’re adopting. 
By spending so much time in a particular exotic locale, you have started to understand and emulate their ways. This has given you greater expertise in this particular culture, but has a negative impact on your relations with people from your own culture. You gain a +2 to all Diplomacy, Gather Information, and Knowledge checks that involve the culture you have adopted. In addition, you suffer no Attitude penalties that would normally be given by someone from the adopted culture. Members of your own culture on the other hand, treat you one Attitude level lower than they normally would. 

*Stowaway (Expert)* 
Prerequisites: Trained in Escape Artist and Stealth.
You are adept at secretly hitching a ride aboard a vehicle. If you are not currently being watched, you can make a Stealth check against a DC 10. If successful, you have hidden aboard a nearby vehicle undetected. Anytime when the vehicle is not moving you can make a Escape Artist check against a DC of 20. If successful, you are able to leave the vehicle and get a shot distance away from it undetected. You make take another person with you, but for each additional person taken you must add +5 to the DC of your Stealth and Escape Artist checks. 

*Stunt Pilot (Expert) *
Prerequisites: Training in Pilot
Your experience as a barnstormer or military pilot makes you extremely adept at performing aerial maneuvers and controlling your aircraft in a dogfight. You can use your Pilot skill in place of your Bluff skill to feint and trick in aerial combat. You opponent opposes the attempt with Sense Motive or Pilot (whichever is better).

*Trance (Adept)*
Prerequisites: WIS +1
Through controlled breathing and mind over matter, you can slip into a deep trance nearly indistinguishable from death for a period of time equal to your Level + WIS Bonus in hours. 
It takes a minute of interrupted concentration to go into a trance. While under a trance you are still aware but do not need to breath and poison effects are suspended for the duration of the trance. It requires a DC 10 Concentration check to come out of a trance before it expires normally. It requires a Notice or Medicine skill check at DC 20 + your WIS bonus for someone to determine that you are not dead.  

*Iron Jaw (Warrior)*
Prerequisites: Great Fortitude
You have taken so much damage over the years that you have toughened your body to withstand even the mightiest of blows. Once per day you after you have rolled a Toughness roll against non-lethal damage and figured the results. You may change the die result to 20. 

*Jury Rig (Expert) *
Prerequisite: Trained in Craft 
You can perform a fast repair as a full round action. If you fail, no sweat, but if you fail by 5 or more the system gets worse! If you succeed, the system is repaired…for the time being. However, any check using the system which fails by 5 or more causes the problem to re-emerge, and this time you can’t jury-rig it.

*Steady Hand (General)* 
Prerequisite: Trained in Pilot 
You reduce all speed-based penalties to maneuver and avoid hazard Pilot checks by 5, allowing you to push the limit of speed (and sanity).

*Strafing Run (Warrior) *
Prerequisite: Move-by Action, Vehicular Combat, Pilot 8 ranks 
While flying at least at an accelerated pace you can strike every enemy adjacent to your movement (including those directly underneath you). This feat is a full round action.

*Linguist (Expert)*
Prerequisite: Speak 5 languages
You have a gift for languages. You suffer no penalty on interaction checks when the subject doesn’t speak the same language as you. You automatically understand dialects of any language you are trained in, though you must make a DC 10 Intelligence check to successfully communicate in the dialect. When you are confronted with an unknown language, make a DC 10 Intelligence check to understand the gist of what is said by one source; if you are trying to communicate in the unknown language, the DC is 15. If you can read and write 5 languages as well, this feat also applies to the written word. Note that you only learn the rough idea, not subtle nuances like hidden biases, poetry, or innuendo.

*Fearless (Warrior) *
You resist fear and intimidation. Reduce the effects of fear on you by one step, and effects causing you to be shaken are ignored. 

*Improved Cover Fire (Warrior) *
Prerequisite: Firearms Training, and may require Exotic Weapon Proficiency (machine-guns) 
You are skilled at providing covering fire for your allies, and provide an extra +4 dodge bonus (for a total of + . In addition, you may split this bonus between up to 8 allies, provided they are in the same general area. This feat may be taken multiple times, increasing the bonus each time. 

*Improved Suppression Fire (Warrior) *
Prerequisite: Firearms Training, and may require Exotic Weapon Proficiency (machine-guns) 
You are skilled at forcing your opponents to take cover, causing an extra -4 attack/check penalty (for a total of - . In addition, you may split this penalty between up to 8 enemies, provided they are in the same general area. This feat may be taken multiple times, increasing the penalty each time. 

*Sharp Shooting (Warrior) *
Prerequisite: Accurate Attack, Far Shot
You are a crack shot with long range weapons. You can Aim (page 97) as a move action with a ranged weapon. If you take a Full Action to Aim you can add an additional +1 bonus to your attack roll. 

*Pride & Joy (Adept)* 
Prerequisite: Machine Empathy 
You have an almost mystical bond with a particular vehicle; it is your “pride and joy.” The vehicle is an enhanced version of its type. 

Character Level......Augmentation Points......Special 
1-2.............................1..................................Link 
3-5.............................2..................................Familiarity 
6-8.............................3..................................Dedicated 
9-11...........................5 
12-14.........................6..................................Intimacy 
15-17.........................7..................................One with the machine 
18-20.........................9 

Link: You have a sixth sense about the vehicle, and you automatically know if it’s in danger or what’s going wrong with it. You gain a +4 bonus on all checks involving the vehicle, such as Craft, Drive/Pilot. You are Very Familiar with the vehicle. 
Familiarity: Even when you are not present, your vehicle is treated as being Present, allowing you to work your mojo even over the radio. Anyone following your directions may gain virtual access to your Craft ranks for the purpose of repairs if you make a successful Aid Another check – you walk them through the necessary steps. Likewise, if you have supernatural powers requiring the vehicle to be present (e.g. touch) you may use them on the vehicle over long-distance. 
Dedicated: You gain the Dedicated feat in regard to the vehicle. For example, you might get the Dedicated +4 bonus if negotiating (Diplomacy) with an employer who wants you to fly into a dangerous area. 
Intimacy: When operating the vehicle you gain access to two virtual feats reflecting your superior knowledge of its design. For example you might take Point Blank Shot and Far Shot, allowing you to operate its machine gun at a greater range. You may spend a Conviction point to change which virtual feats you benefit from during the same scene. Switching the virtual feats around during down-time is a freebie. You may also use Aid Another to grant another character access to one feat (not both), as some of your finesse is lost in translation. 
One with the machine: You may take 20 on all checks involving your vehicle, regardless of the circumstances. 

Some Augmentations (each costs 1 point) 

Adaptable: Choose one environment that the vehicle wouldn’t normally operate in – now it does: Air, Ground, Narrow Areas, Space, Underground or Underwater. The vehicle is assumed to have the necessary adaptations to enter this environment, so a Space-adapted vehicle has boosters to leave orbit, shielding to resist atmospheric heat, and possibly a parachute for reentry. Likewise, a narrow areas-adapted vehicle might have VTOL or might be able to reconfigure its shape to squeeze through a canyon. 

Armored: Increase the vehicle’s Toughness by +2. This augmentation may only be taken once, as too much weight slows the vehicle down. 

Back-Up System: Choose one of the vehicle’s systems (e.g. oxygen, radar, electronics, radio, engine). If this system ever becomes damaged/inoperative your back-up kicks in. 

Cargo Hold: The vehicle gains +10 Strength due to a robust engine and improved storage capacity. This space may be hidden if you wish for smuggling purposes; the DC of Search checks to find it is 25. 

Fixed Points: The vehicle can fit an extra weapon system on each wing, such as 2 missiles or extra guns. The maximum number of fixed point you can put on a vehicle is equal to its value modifier (e.g. 2 for Huge, 4 for Gargantuan). Thus a Huge plane can take this augmentation only once. 

Hidden System: One of the vehicle’s systems is completely hidden – either a basic one or an augmented one. A character with no knowledge of the system won’t find it. Period. If they know it exists and know how to operate that type of vehicle they, can find it given time to search (DC 10). 

Good Luck Token: When the vehicle was given its name a token of good luck was placed within – this might be a signed photograph of the design team, a luau doll or plush dice the test pilot kept, a Buddhist icon the owner/contractor was drawn to, an engraved saying from the Bible, etc. Heroes within the vehicle may spend multiple Conviction on one effect (normally you may only spend multiple Conviction on different effects). 

Improved Maneuverability: The vehicle handles better, reducing Drive/Pilot DCs by 2, and providing the vehicle with +2 Defense. 

Improved Speed: The vehicle’s top speed is boosted by 25%, and the pilot can make an extra effort to temporarily boost the speed by an additional 50% for 3 rounds (booster jets, baby!). 

Long Legs: The vehicles range is increased by +50% due to added or larger fuel tanks. 

Mystery: No government holds records on the vehicle, its serial numbers were filed off, the designers aren’t talking (either they’re allies, dead, or you are the sole designer), and its capabilities are a complete mystery; in fact many think it’s just a legend. All documentation on the vehicle is either destroyed or in safe-keeping. 

Radio Relay: The vehicle has a long-range radio which can be used to reach virtually any other place on Earth. This is done through a network of allies who “bump” the signal. 

Stealth: The vehicle can go into “stealth mode”, dropping off radar screens, emitting no noise, and possibly even losing its size penalty to Stealth checks.


*Gadgeteer (Adept) *
[from Imbue Item] 
Your knowledge of super-science allows you to build things which push the limits of scientific knowledge and belief. When crafting a unique device you may imbue it with a power (without having to know the power), though the Narrator has final say over what constitutes “super-science.” The amount you succeed by on the Craft check is the power rank of the gadget. However, your devices are not wholly reliable and upon using one of them another character must make a DC 10 Intelligence check (-4 if you haven’t explained how it works to them). They may take 10 if they aren’t under pressure, though they may not take 20. 

Result..........Effect 
4 or less......The gadget backfires in some drastic way and is destroyed! 
5-9..............The gadget backfires in a minor way or has an unexpected side effect, and must be repaired. 
10-14...........The gadget works as you intended it to, but must be repaired. 
15-19...........The gadget works like a charm, and can be used again (+1 on the Intelligence check if the same user operates the gadget, cumulative). 
20+..............The gadget exceed expectations in a spectacular way!


*Analyze Device (Expert and Adept) *
[from Tales of the Caliphate Nights] 
Through careful study and testing, you can determine the function and properties of a device. To analyze a device make a Knowledge or Craft check pertaining to the device. If the check succeeds you may make another check after studying the object for the listed time; you may continue making checks until you fail. Each successful check determines one function or property of the device. The amount of time and Difficulty depends on the complexity of the device. 

Device.............................DC.......Example...........................Study Time 
Mechanical, simple............10........average lock......................5 rounds 
Mechanical, complex..........15........clockwork..........................5 minutes 
Mechanical, very complex...20.......ancient irrigation................10 minutes 
Magical and mechanical......25.......golem...............................20 minutes 
Completely magical............30.......flying carpet......................1 hour 

*Benefit, Field Tester (General) *
As a certified gear-head, you have access to hot, grey market, black market, new, or restricted components and gear. Of course, the legality of the gear may be in question, but usually you can find a loophole or get the right people to turn a blind eye (perhaps because you fly under their radar). 

*Gear Head (Expert) *
Prerequisite: Trained in Knowledge (technology) 
You know (or can quickly access) the vital statistics and important quirks of practically all known unmodified machines, ranging from machineguns to seaplanes. This includes, but is not limited to, its reliability, material composition, designer, ammunition/caliber, possible accessories, top speed, etc. In addition, you gain +4 on Diplomacy checks to buy gear, and +4 on Knowledge (streetwise) or Knowledge (business) checks to locate gear. 

*Jury Rig (Expert) *
Prerequisite: Trained in Craft 
You can perform a fast repair as a full round action. If you fail, no sweat, but if you fail by 5 or more the system gets worse! If you succeed, the system is repaired…for the time being. However, any check using the system which fails by 5 or more causes the problem to re-emerge, and this time you can’t jury-rig it.

*Forgotten Face (Adept)* 
Prerequistie: Low Profile 
Was it Jimmy Wu or Johnny Wang? Nobody seems quite able to describe you accurately enough to the authorities (or anyone else for that matter) to create a workable portfolio. In fact, if there are multiple witnesses they all claim to have seen different things. When ever someone tries to describe your appearance from memory they must make a DC 15 Int check to be able to remember details about what you look like.

*Deduction (Adept/Expert) *
Prerequisite: Trained in Gather Information and Search 
You can pluck critical facts out of the morass of a mystery. It is two parts 
skill and three parts luck; sometimes an investigator just happens to recognize a clue that other people would overlook. You can do this once per session. This is an Intelligence check, and you can add your level to the roll. The amount of information you receive is based on the result: 

Check Result.............Information Gained 
10............................Revisit and highlight existing information. 
20............................Reveal a small detail that was missed or ignored. 
25............................Significant insight — a major clue about motive or identity — is gained. 
30............................A Holmesian revelation occurs;many pieces fall into place. 

In addition to the investigator’s active use of Deduction, a GM may choose to have the character make an involuntary Deduction check at other times, to see if he notices minor details or facts that have slipped by the other characters. This does not count toward the character’s voluntary Deduction check limit.

*Signature Item (General)*
You have a weapon or some other sort of item that associated with the character. This counts as a superior masterwork item with gives a +2 with an attack roll or +3 with a check made with the item. If you lose this item it is replaced in the next adventure. 

*Signature Vehicle (General)*
You have a vehicle that is associated with the character. It is considered Masterwork and gives a +1 to the vehicles defense and a +2 to checks made with the vehicle. If it is every lost or destoryed a new one is available in the next adventure. 

*Cast Iron Stomach (Warrior)*
Your drinking prowess is widely known. You add +2 to Fortitude saves verse ingested poisons and you are not effected by the your first four alcoholic beverages that you drink during a day. 

*Out of the Shadows (Expert)*
By spending a Conviction point, you can automatically surprise a group of oppenents on the first turn of a combat. This surprise extends to those other characters on your side. Your character has to be aware of the enemy to be surprised and you cannot use this ability if you yourself has been surprised.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 18, 2006)

The Background and Feats lists are works in progess but feel free to use them. Any suggestions or questions about them are welcomed.


----------



## iwatt (Aug 18, 2006)

*Colin Fitzpatrick (Big Game Hunter)*

Colin has led a very colorful life. The third son of Earl Westshire, young Colin's life was perfectly planned by his parents. Eaton, and then a commision at Sandhurst, following the traditions of the family. Of course, it was expected of him to make a career out of the military, seeing that he was the youngest. 

This well laid out plan hit a snag when Colin turned 15. Always among the tallest and strongest among those his age, young Fitzpatrick was also a natural leader. Although clearly neither the most cauitious or brightest, his reckless courage made him someone his classmates admired. As a second form student at Eaton, the strapping lad soon discovered what was to become his greatest weakness. In this case, temptation presented itself in the form of the beautiful and sophisticated Miss Dubois, the french tutor his father had hired to improve his son's lackluster academic standing. He learned a lot from her, but note really in subject's that his parent's would aprove. This idylic state of affairs continued until it was discovered by the headmaster of Eaton. Although an attempt was made to keep the scandal quiet, soon most of the school knew what had occured. Colin was soon asked to leave Eaton 

Lord Fitzpatrick had spent some time in South Africa, and his youngest brother had some holdings near Cape Town. It was decided that Colin would finish school in Cape Town, under the tutelage of his uncle. Although abandoning all he knew semeed daunting to Colin, the chance to spend time with his uncle seemed well worth it. The few times his uncle Jonathan had visted them at Westshire, he had regaled them with wild tales of big game hunting. 

Life in Africa was good. His natural athleticness and natural leadership also led him to become captain of the boxing and Polo squads at his school. This earned hims status and respect. As most young englishmen of means, Colin already was a good shot, but he soon learned the intricacies of real hunting. He learned how to follow spoor, as well as how to survive in the bush. Whenever possible he escaped into the bush. Clearly, the hunt was what set his blood pounding. Of course, it soon became clear that wildlife wasn't the only thing Colin hunted. The thrill of the chase after beautiful women was just as exciting and dangerous. Sometimes even more dangerous. His seduction of the governor's wife was his biggest romantic coup. Unfortunately it was discovered. Colin was forced to leave a step ahead of the cuckholded husband and his armed henchmen.

Fleeing into the bush, Colin has lived the last ten years hunting bigger and more dangerous prey. His status as a hunter is only surpassed by his reputation as a cad. His family has disowned him, although he still corresponds with his uncle Johnathan every once in a while. Forced to leave Africa after one to many scandals involving inocent maidens and married ladies, Colin has spent the last three months in Shangai. A dangerous city, the Paris of the Orient is a new jungle for Fitzpatrick.


----------



## The Shadow (Aug 18, 2006)

iwatt said:
			
		

> His status as a hunter is only surpassed by his reputation as a cad.




That's classic, iwatt! 

Trilobite, you might want to rethink the damage bonus for Sharp Shooting.  Seems to me it's just too good in True20.  Remember, the game doesn't even have Power Attack, and that's for a reason!

EDIT:  Might be fun to have a Kid NPC, btw, if nobody plays one.


----------



## iwatt (Aug 18, 2006)

The Shadow said:
			
		

> That's classic, iwatt!




Thanx     Now I have to decide what his virtues and vices are.   

What's the difference between Bold and Daring (Virtues)?



			
				The Shadow said:
			
		

> Trilobite, you might want to rethink the damage bonus for Sharp Shooting.  Seems to me it's just too good in True20.  Remember, the game doesn't even have Power Attack, and that's for a reason!




Hey!! I was gonna take that feat   

I bow to the Shadow's superior knowledege on this though. Using this feat will give someone within 35' a +3 to damage (+1 from PBS +2 from SS) as well as a +3 to attack (+1 from PBS and +2 from Aim).


----------



## The Shadow (Aug 18, 2006)

iwatt said:
			
		

> Thanx     Now I have to decide what his virtues and vices are.




Tell me about it!  When I have a character full-blown in my head, coming up with a Virtue and a Vice is usually the hardest thing of all.  (In fact, I just changed Doc Raven's Virtue.)



> What's the difference between Bold and Daring (Virtues)?




*shrug* Dunno.  And you're not limited to the list in the book, anyway.



> Hey!! I was gonna take that feat




Heh.  Sorry.   Trilobite's posted a new version of it on the True20 boards.  Probably he'll put it here soon too.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 18, 2006)

The Shadow said:
			
		

> Heh.  Sorry.   Trilobite's posted a new version of it on the True20 boards.  Probably he'll put it here soon too.




I am updating the Backround and Feats list so make sure to check them out for any changes.


PS - Don't forget that your character gets a +1 Conviction. So characters should have 6 Conviction to start out the game

Edited through Quickleaf's sharp eye!


----------



## Quickleaf (Aug 18, 2006)

Trilobite, the Heroic Conviction feat is uneccesary according to core True20:


			
				True20 p. 26 said:
			
		

> You may spend only one Conviction point per round on any given benefit, but may otherwise spend as many points as you have available.



Of course, if you're changing this that's cool. Also, are you going to post the new uses for Conviction you mentioned?

Exotic Features seems kind of redundant as Attractive gives a superior bonus to the same interaction skills. Is this intentional?

Oh, and we should start with 6 Conviction, not 7, as the normal Conviction for a 6th level character is 5 (see chart on page 18).

P.S. Grappling Finesse as a favored feat for the femme fatale? Genuis!


----------



## trilobite (Aug 18, 2006)

Quickleaf said:
			
		

> Trilobite, the Heroic Conviction feat is uneccesary according to core True20:
> 
> Of course, if you're changing this that's cool. Also, are you going to post the new uses for Conviction you mentioned?
> 
> ...




-Your right on all accounts! I have zapped _Exotic Features_ and _Heroic Conviction_! Bye bye! Your correct about the number of conviction too. You have to watch me like a hawk so I don't mess up. LOL! 

-I haven't got to the new uses for Conviction yet. Though there is only going to be a couple of them. I think.... 

-Yeah, the Femme Fatal needs that Grappling Finesse for those cat fights!


----------



## Quickleaf (Aug 18, 2006)

trilobite said:
			
		

> -Your right on all accounts! I have zapped _Exotic Features_ and _Heroic Conviction_! Bye bye! Your correct about the number of conviction too. You have to watch me like a hawk so I don't mess up. LOL!



Just call me hawkeye. Actually between me and The Shadow you're screwed.   

Good list of feats there! We have feats for Grease Monkey, Air Hero, and Sergeant covered. I may post some more on the True20 boards for Two-Fisted Profesor, Reporter ,and Playboy.



> -Yeah, the Femme Fatal needs that Grappling Finesse for those cat fights!



Actually, I was thinking grappling finesse "under the sheets."


----------



## trilobite (Aug 18, 2006)

LOL! That too! I am going to have to come up with a nice Femme Fatal for you guys!   


On a side note. I picked up Adamant Entertainment's *Dragon Island* adventure. It would be a good starting adventure for you guys. But I wanted to check if any of you has looked it over or played it?


----------



## The Shadow (Aug 18, 2006)

trilobite said:
			
		

> LOL! That too! I am going to have to come up with a nice Femme Fatal for you guys!




Shades of _Dirty Rotten Scoundrels_!  That could be fun. 




> On a side note. I picked up Adamant Entertainment's *Dragon Island* adventure. It would be a good starting adventure for you guys. But I wanted to check if any of you has looked it over or played it?




I haven't.  Haven't even heard of it.


----------



## Quickleaf (Aug 18, 2006)

trilobite said:
			
		

> On a side note. I picked up Adamant Entertainment's *Dragon Island* adventure. It would be a good starting adventure for you guys. But I wanted to check if any of you has looked it over or played it?



Haven't heard of it, but guessing it involves dinosaurs. If it fits into part of the campaign story then I'm all for it. However, dramatically-speaking, usually dinosaur islands are either the entire focus of the story or appear near the climax, so starting us off on one sets a certain tone/expectation for the rest of the campaign. Just warning ya.


----------



## iwatt (Aug 18, 2006)

Haven't heard of it either.

here it comes, my first official True20 attempt at a charcter. Any of you guys give it a once over and tell me what you think.

COLIN FITZPATRICK																																													
Type: 6th level Big Game Hunter (Expert 5 Warrior 1 )								

Virtue: Bold
Vice: Rakish (thanx Shadow)
Size: Medium														
Speed: 30 ft														Abilities:Str +2; Dex +3; Con +1; Int +0; Wis -1; Cha +2							Skills: Acrobatics +8 (5); Bluff +11 (9); Climb +10 (8); Diplomacy +7 (5); Jump +10 (8); Languages +1 (1); Notice +8 (9); Ride +5 (2); Stealth +12 (9); Survival +8 (9); Swim +5 (3)																	
Feats: Firearms Training; Far Shot; Track; Accurate Attack; Attractive; Favored Opponent (Animals); Improved Strike (Boxing); Attack Focus (Rifle); Sharp Shooting; Attack Specialisation (Rifle); Point Blank Shot ; Precise Shot																																								
Traits:	Expertise													
Languages: English, Zulu(?)

Combat:					
Rifle +8, Damage +X+1;  Unarmed +7, Damage +4; Defence Dodge/Parry +7/+6; Initiative +3																		Saving Throws: Toughness +1; Fortitude +2; Reflex +7; Will +0																						


Now, Colin is pretty good with his gun: He usually will earn the +2 from the aim action (sharpshooting), and sometimes even a +3. Coupled with accurate attack, he can usually hit what he wants.

I gave him better Str than Con, to reflect his general athleticness and his training in the Sweet Science.

what stats for a rifle? The book has stats for a sniper rifle.

By the way, Colin has a whoping +15 to Bluff with the ladies (and a respectful +11 to Diplomacy).


----------



## The Shadow (Aug 18, 2006)

iwatt said:
			
		

> Vice: Rakish (thanx Shadow)




Yer welcome!



> Now, Colin is pretty good with his gun: He usually will earn the +2 from the aim action (sharpshooting), and sometimes even a +3. Coupled with accurate attack, he can usually hit what he wants.




I daresay he will!  That's pretty impressive for a guy who's mostly Expert.



> By the way, Colin has a whoping +15 to Bluff with the ladies (and a respectful +11 to Diplomacy).




+15 eh?  The Doc will find that rather hard to beat.  (We're equal in Diplomacy, though.)  May have to put a hex on you or something.   That, or use my Sense Motive to Aid the lasses to see through your machinations...

Then there's the old classic:  "If you can't dazzle 'em with footwork, baffle 'em with B.S. "


----------



## trilobite (Aug 18, 2006)

Once your characters are finished you can post them here for safe keeping. 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3015987#post3015987


----------



## trilobite (Aug 18, 2006)

Very nice character there iwatt! Let's see if we can find a picture of him.

How about this


----------



## Quickleaf (Aug 18, 2006)

Cumbia! It's Douglas Fairbanks!

p.s. Those sorts of visuals will really help me do character sketches down the line.


----------



## iwatt (Aug 18, 2006)

trilobite said:
			
		

> Very nice character there iwatt! Let's see if we can find a picture of him.




heh. He does clean up good.    Thanx for the picture.


Here in a slightly more disheveled look:


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 20, 2006)

Trilobite said:
			
		

> Six players might be a bit much but I think I can do it. Any one else that post interest in playing will be placed on a Alternate list.




Well as I said, unless you found more people, I'd play, but since you did find more and I don't want to hold these folks back, you can put me on the Alt list. I will be keeping an eye on the game though...


----------



## Uruush (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm starting up a Pulp True20 game myself in a few weeks and just discovered these Feats and Backgrounds.  Very helpful!  I'll be keeping an eye on your pbp as well.


----------



## iwatt (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, I posted the revised version of Colin in the RG thread. Changes:


- modified some skills (raised Acrobatics and lowered diplomacy a bit)
- added equipment (basically adventuring gear). Colin travels with some 25 year Old Scothch Whiskey and handrolled Cohiba's. Even in the bush a man should enjoy the good things in life.


Some questionss on equipment: I took the stats for the remington Hunting rifle from Agents of Oblivion (Worlds of Adventure). I applied them to the Lee-Enfield rifle. I really don't know much about guns, but a quick search made it clear that this was a pretty popular gun back in those days. It uses a .303 cartridge BTW. Is this gun appropriate?



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> The .303 British (7.7 x 56 mm R) is a rifle and machine gun cartridge first developed in Britain in the 1880s as a blackpowder round, later adapted to use cordite and then smokeless powder propellant. It was the standard British and Commonwealth cartridge from 1889 until the 1950s, when it was replaced by the 7.62 x 51 mm NATO round, and in the 1980s by the 5.56 x 45 mm NATO (.223 in) in most roles.




Since the gun was supposedly a gift from his uncle, it's one of Colin's few prized possesions. Any chance it could be MW quality? 

Wealth: +0 because Colin has spent most of his money these lasts weeks living large in Shangai.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 21, 2006)

iwatt,
Colin looks really really good! Great job!


Here is some Pulp Weapons and other items to give you an idea whats around during the mid 1930's. I will get working on a Pulp True20 weapon list and hopefully post it today.

Pulp Handguns 

Pulp Machine Guns 

Pulp Rifles 

Pulp Shotguns 

Pulp Submachine Guns 

Pulp Men's Fashions 

Pulp Women's Fashions 

Pulp American Automobles


----------



## iwatt (Aug 21, 2006)

wow.... seeing as his gun is a big deal to Colin, I'll wait and digest them first. But I'm liking the express gun category.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 21, 2006)

iwatt said:
			
		

> Wealth: +0 because Colin has spent most of his money these lasts weeks living large in Shangai.




A Wealth of +0 is pretty much impoverished and homeless. But if that's what you want.


----------



## iwatt (Aug 21, 2006)

trilobite said:
			
		

> A Wealth of +0 is pretty much impoverished and homeless. But if that's what you want.




My experience with wealth checks is almost nil.    I'll reread the equipment section at some point. Anyways, I'll leave my starting wealth in your hands.


----------



## Quickleaf (Aug 21, 2006)

(Hey, I'll leave my wealth in your hands too, Trilobite)

Any word from our resident Air Hero (jezter6) or Amund "Red" Haarland (Galethorn)?


----------



## trilobite (Aug 21, 2006)

Quickleaf said:
			
		

> (Hey, I'll leave my wealth in your hands too, Trilobite)
> 
> Any word from our resident Air Hero (jezter6) or Amund "Red" Haarland (Galethorn)?




Not since the 16th. Though jezter6 off on a vacation though he should be back today.


----------



## jezter6 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ok, here's my character. I haven't done equipment yet, but everything else looks done. I used the excel generator found on the True20 boards, so I hope this is correct...

JIMMY 'HAWKEYE' DRAPER

Jimmy was a pilot in the UK's Royal Air Service during WWI, nicknamed 'Hawkeye' by his fellow pilots for his keen eyesight. Hawkeye has 4 confirmed kills, with a few unconfirmed still under investigation. After not receiving credit for his unconfirmed kills, he left the Royal Air Service to start a new life as a cargo pilot in Asia.

Jimmy is fairly good looking and smooth with the ladies, but is more lucky than good. Jimmy's always at the right place at the right time and things just seem to fall his way.


Type:					6th level Ace Hero (Expert 4 Warrior 2 )																																								
Size:					Medium																																								
Speed:					30 ft																																								
Abilities:					Str +1; Dex +2; Con +1; Int +0; Wis +0; Cha +2																																								
Skills:					Acrobatics +4 (2); Bluff +2 (0); Climb +1 (0); Concentration +2 (2); Diplomacy +5 (3); Disguise +2 (0); Escape Artist +4 (2); Gather Info. +10 (8); Handle Animal +2 (0); Intimidate +2 (0); Jump +2 (1); Knowledge: Streetwise +7 (7); Knowledge: Tactics +6 (6); Languages +4 (4); Notice +9 (9); Perform +2 (0); Pilot +14 (9); Search +0 (0); Sense Motive +0 (0); Stealth +2 (0); Survival +5 (5); Swim +7 (6)																																								
Feats:					Challenge; Vehicular Combat; Aerial Acrobatics; Stunt Pilot; Firearms Training; Lucky; Skill Focus (Pilot); Jack-of-All-Trades; Well-Informed; Second Chance; Contacts																																								
Traits:					Expertise																																								
Combat:					Light Pistol +7, Damage +3; Scythe +7, Damage +4; Defence Dodge/Parry +7/+6; Initiative +2																																								
Saving Throws:					Toughness +2; Fortitude +3; Reflex +6; Will +1


----------



## trilobite (Aug 21, 2006)

jezter6 said:
			
		

> JIMMY 'HAWKEYE' DRAPER
> 
> Combat:	*Scythe +7*, Damage +4




What is he? The freaking Angel of Death!


----------



## jezter6 (Aug 22, 2006)

Heh, I forgot about that. I wanted it to be a Machete, but I didn't see one listed, so I picked something else, but I think I picked wrong. I wanted to pick Sickle, seeing as how it was 'close' ot Machete, then I musta clicked stupid.


----------



## Quickleaf (Aug 22, 2006)

Jetzer, 
"Hawkeye" Draper looks good at my first read. You'll want to give him +1 ability point as True20 heroes gain +1 ability point at levels 6, 12, and 18; seeing as how we're starting at 6th level and all. Also note that he starts with 6 Conviction, a Reputation of +2, and choose a virtue/vice for him. And the Challenge feat should be keyed to the pilot skill, i.e. Challenge (Pilot) while the Second Chance feats needs to be keyed to something of your choice.

Trilobite, 
I notice that we all have the "expertise" core ability. Would you be opposed to me changing mine to "cool under pressure"? Here are two versions I'm considering:

#1) You may spend a conviction point to recover from a failed Intelligence based skill when you cannot take 10 or 20 because of consequences of failure. When a conviction point is spent in this way, the roll still fails, but the consequences do not happen. Ex: A failed disable device check would cause the bomb to explode, but a conviction point prevents the bomb from exploding.

#2) You may spend a Conviction point to take 10 on a skill that you could normally only take 5 on provided you aren’t taking a challenge. Alternately if you could already take 10 you may take 20.

If both look OK to you then I'd choose #1. (thanks for creating this new core ability jezter6!)


----------



## iwatt (Aug 22, 2006)

jezter6 said:
			
		

> Heh, I forgot about that. I wanted it to be a Machete, but I didn't see one listed, so I picked something else, but I think I picked wrong. I wanted to pick Sickle, seeing as how it was 'close' ot Machete, then I musta clicked stupid.






You might want to trim those skills a bit. I used the same generator (which rocks btw) and it generates skillls even when you don't include ranks.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 22, 2006)

Here are some generic firearms for the game. 


*Pulp Firearms*

*Light Automatic Pistol* (DMG: +2; CRIT: 20/+3; DMG DESCR: Ballistic; RNG INC: 20ft; SIZE: Tiny; AMMO: 5; COST: 14) 

*Medium Automatic Pistol* (DMG: +3; CRIT: 20/+3; DMG DESCR: Ballistic; RNG INC: 30ft; SIZE: Small; AMMO: 15; COST: 16) 

*Heavy Automatic Pistol * (DMG: +4; CRIT: 20/+3; DMG DESCR: Ballistic; RNG INC: 40ft; SIZE: Medium; AMMO: 8; COST: 18) 

*Derringer * (DMG: +2; CRIT: 20/+3; DMG DESCR: Ballistic; RNG INC: 20ft; SIZE: Tiny; AMMO: 2; COST: 11) 

*Light Revolver* (DMG: +2; CRIT: 20/+3; DMG DESCR: Ballistic; RNG INC: 20ft; SIZE: Small; AMMO: 6; COST: 14) 

*Medium Revolver * (DMG: +3; CRIT: 20/+3; DMG DESCR: Ballistic; RNG INC: 30ft; SIZE: Small; AMMO: 6; COST: 15) 

*Heavy Revolver* (DMG: +4; CRIT: 20/+3; DMG DESCR: Ballistic; RNG INC: 40ft; SIZE: Medium; AMMO: 6; COST: 17) 

*Rifle, Hunting* (DMG: +6; CRIT: 20/+3; DMG DESCR: Ballistic; RNG INC: 80ft; SIZE: Large; AMMO: 7; COST: 15) 

*Heavy Double Rifle* (DMG: +7, CRIT: 19-20/+3, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 90ft, SIZE: Large, AMMO: 2 EQUIPMENT COST: 19)

*Shotgun* (buckshot/slug) (DMG: +5/+6; CRIT: 20/+3; DMG DESCR: Ballistic; RNG INC: 40ft; SIZE: Large; AMMO: 7; COST: 15; NOTE – buckshot +1 atk roll, slug -1 atk roll) 

*Submachine Gun* (DMG: +4; CRIT: 20/+3; DMG DESCR: Ballistic and Autofire; RNG INC: 40ft; SIZE: Med; AMMO: 40; COST: 16) 

*Light Machine Gun* (DMG: +5; CRIT: 20/+3; DMG DESCR: Ballistic and Autofire; RNG INC: 70ft; SIZE: Large; AMMO: 50 (or 100 round belt); COST: 20)


----------



## trilobite (Aug 22, 2006)

As for Wealth. 

Don't worry to much about having to use your Wealth to buy everything. Just generate your normal Wealth rating and we will go from there. If there is some big price item that you are interested in just let me know and we can figure out if you have the Wealth to buy it. 

I am going to use the Wealth rating as a guideline and not as a strick measurement of your money.


----------



## iwatt (Aug 22, 2006)

trilobite said:
			
		

> Here are some generic firearms for the game.
> 
> 
> *Pulp Firearms*
> ...




Because when faced with a charging elephant, you need the stopping power of the Holland & Holland Royal with .500 H&H Nitro Express slugs!! You have two slugs before reloading though, so you better not miss (is reload a move or a standard action?).


With respect to wealth, we'll need to define our proffesional skills (in Colin's case it's probably Survival).

His starting wealth is: 
   5+Cha=+7 

Using the starting value  will probably work pretty well. I haven't seen any table for wealth/Level in any of my books. anyways, Action!! is it's own reward. 

Based on the weapon stats, the purchase DC for a MW version of the elephant gun would be +24 (Ouch!!). Still, it's Colin's baby. If the DC is to high


----------



## trilobite (Aug 22, 2006)

iwatt said:
			
		

> Based on the weapon stats, the purchase DC for a MW version of the elephant gun would be +24 (Ouch!!). Still, it's Colin's baby. If the DC is to high




You could always go with the _Signature Item_ feat and get a Superior Masterwork Elephant gun (+2 to attack) for free.


----------



## iwatt (Aug 22, 2006)

trilobite said:
			
		

> You could always go with the _Signature Item_ feat and get a Superior Masterwork Elephant gun (+2 to attack) for free.




Not....enough...feats....must....resist...temptation....


----------



## The Shadow (Aug 22, 2006)

Quickleaf said:
			
		

> I notice that we all have the "expertise" core ability.




Yeah, we do seem to be really Expert-heavy.  Still, as long as we've got our own skill-niches, it should all work out.

The idea of coming up with new Core Abilities is an interesting one, though it's one we're given no guidance from the book on doing.

I might consider one for boosting interaction or scholarly skills, I'm just not sure what it should look like.

P.S.  I suppose I could take The Talent easily enough, but I thought it would be more interesting (and less headache for Trilobite) not to have it.


----------



## iwatt (Aug 22, 2006)

The Shadow said:
			
		

> Yeah, we do seem to be really Expert-heavy.  Still, as long as we've got our own skill-niches, it should all work out.
> 
> The idea of coming up with new Core Abilities is an interesting one, though it's one we're given no guidance from the book on doing.
> 
> ...




From Doc Raven's description, I think the Expertise abilty fits him to a tee. He seems to know a about everything. Or that's what he likes to think  

In Colin's case, I was thinking of using it for tracking. That low wisdom does hurt him a bit....


----------



## jezter6 (Aug 22, 2006)

I think it also fits well with Hawkeye, who always seems to have just the right luck and just the right idea to pull something off, in spite of overwhelming odds. This will help him on those crazy pilot checks when landing in choppy waters while being shot at by asian drug smugglers.


----------



## Quickleaf (Aug 23, 2006)

"Wait. You plan on letting the plane that I just fixed up get shot at again?!? *grumble* Brand new fusilege... *grumble* ...propeller shot up...fusebox blown... Drug smugglers? Why would they be shooting at us unless we had something in the cargo-- Hawkeye?!?" 

Looks like we're just about ready to start our pbp.


----------



## jezter6 (Aug 23, 2006)

Wealth would be +9, not taking any equipment out. I haven't bothered with anything but a nice pistol and a leather jacket so far, but honestly that's probably enough for Hawkeye.

I chose Daring for a virtue, but Impulsive for a vice. I don't know if they're allowed to go hand in hand like they sort of do, but I think I can differentiate between them.

Should I use different stats for the machete? Probably +3 maybe instead of +4.

Either way, I'm ready to rock on the pbp...let's fire it up.


----------



## iwatt (Aug 23, 2006)

Quickleaf said:
			
		

> "Wait. You plan on letting the plane that I just fixed up get shot at again?!?





_"You came in that thing? You're braver than I thought. "_


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 23, 2006)

Just posting to say I haven't disappeared; there was a fairly large fire in my yard today that I had to deal with the aftermath of. I should be able to post Amund's stats tomorrow.


----------



## iwatt (Aug 23, 2006)

Galethorn said:
			
		

> there was a fairly large fire in my yard today that I had to deal with the aftermath of.




Everybody ok?


Jester: what's the name of the plane?


----------



## trilobite (Aug 23, 2006)

I am thinking that you will have a Sikorsky S-43 Flying Boat. The Catalina is a bit before the times.


----------



## Quickleaf (Aug 23, 2006)

Trilobite, any hints on what augmentations should be taken for the Sikorsky? (assuming it's Mac's "pride & joy"...)


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 23, 2006)

iwatt said:
			
		

> Everybody ok?




Yes, unless you count some wood planks, our old fiberglass boat, or an ancient tire.

In other news,
Amund is coming along well, but I won't be ready to post him until after the nonspecific time at which Sears is delivering our new fridge (FYI, unrelated to the fire in the yard). At worst, that'll mean after noon my time (US west coast).


----------



## trilobite (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sikorsky S-43*
The latest (1935-37) in the S-series from the Vought-Sikorsky Aircraft Division of the United Aircraft Corporation in Stratford, Connecticut, the S-43 is a twin engine flying boat. It is primarily used by Pan American World Airways for flights to Cuba, with several used by Inter-Island Airways of Hawaii to ferry Pan-Am Clipper passengers and local residents from Honolulu to the other islands. Thus its affectionate nickname "the Baby Clipper." A few are used by the US Army under the name "OA-1" and by the US Navy under the name "JRS-1."

Crew: 2 (pilot and co-pilot)
Passengers: 15
Cargo: 6,500 lbs
Top Speed: 190 (19) 
Range: 775 miles
Size: Gargantuan
Cost: ? 
Toughness: +11
Strength: 40
Defense Modifier: -4
Restricted: License (+1) 

Full Information: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sikorsky_S-43

Just changed a few things and added some more. 

As for Augmentations, I would at least get _Long Legs_ to increase it's Range by +50%. Some other good choices; _Cargo Hold_, _Fixed Points, Good Luck Token, Improved Speed, or Improved Maneuverability._


----------



## Quickleaf (Aug 23, 2006)

The plane looks good! Are we assuming the base plane has no machineguns? If so, I'll choose "fixed points" to equip it with some.

How's this for "long legs"? 

_Long Legs:_ Increase vehicle's maximum range by 50%. (~1160 miles) The pilot may make an extra effort to prevent the plane from falling apart due to damage until the plane touches down at the nearest suitable landing site...wherever that may be.

I'll let Jetzer choose one augmentation as well as christen the plane's name.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 23, 2006)

I had come up the *Long Legs* augmentation and never posted it. I have edited the feats list to add it in. The +50% range is a good enough addition without the other stuff. Though in a flying boat the nearest landing strip could be right below you.   

Yes, the plane has no standard machine guns.


----------



## jezter6 (Aug 23, 2006)

"Crazy Betty" shall have the Improved Maneuverability aug. This thing looks about as aerodynamic as my Jeep Liberty. How that thing obtains flight is beyond me. Hawkeye's a fighter pilot, so he needs a plane with the agility to keep up with his skills.

Just better not be any SNAKES ON A PLANE.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 23, 2006)

jezter6 said:
			
		

> Just better not be any SNAKES ON A PLANE.





Hummmm......

I wonder what snakes are native to the South Pacific.......


----------



## trilobite (Aug 23, 2006)

Ok, 

What characters know what characters? And Why?

Why is your character in Shanghai in 1937?


----------



## Quickleaf (Aug 23, 2006)

Here's the "Crazy Betty" in the water...





She's got the following augmentations: Long Legs, Fixed Points, Improved Maneuverability

Crew: 2 (pilot and co-pilot)
Passengers: 15
Cargo: 6,500 lbs
Top Speed: 190 (19) 
Range: 1160 miles (775 +50% _long legs_)
Size: Gargantuan
Cost: ? 
Toughness: +11
Strength: 40
Defense Modifier: -2 (-4 size, +2 _improved maneuverability_)
Restricted: License (+1) 
Armaments: Nose-mounted .30 caliber light machinegun (_fixed points_)
Special: +2 Pilot checks (_improved maneuverability_)


----------



## iwatt (Aug 23, 2006)

trilobite said:
			
		

> Ok,
> 
> What characters know what characters? And Why?
> 
> Why is your character in Shanghai in 1937?





Ok.

I think we've settled that Colin knows Doc Raven quite well from guiding him in some african expeditions. And the subsequent chase scenes that ensued.... 


Hawkeye I guess could be an aquaintance from the British community in Shangai. I'm assuming he is/was an officer and a gentleman   . Sherry, cigars, and toasts for His Majesty's Health.

The rest seem harder to connect.


Colin is in Shangai recently disembarked from a tramp freighter that brought him from India. He'd spent some time hunting tigers in the subcontinent, until an unfortunate incident in Calcutta involving a Coronel, and said Coronel's wife and niece. How was he to know the ladies were related?


----------



## trilobite (Aug 23, 2006)

"Crazy Betty" look good! 


Ok here is a list of characters:

*Colin Fitzpatrick (Big Game Hunter)
Dr. John Raven (Two Fisted Professor)
Macasa “Mac” Miyamoto (Grease Monkey)
Jimmy 'Hawkeye' Draper (Flying Ace)
Amund "Red" Haarland (Mercenary?)*


Now Mac and Hawkeye are best of buds and work together on their one plane airline. What kind of jobs you take is up to you two be cargo runs, passenger flights, smuggling, whatever.....

Now your characters do not need to know every other character but it would be nice that you know at least *one* other character in some way.


----------



## iwatt (Aug 23, 2006)

Quickleaf said:
			
		

> She's got the following augmentations: Long Legs, Fixed Points, Improved Maneuverability




Nice.  Now you just have to find a nice pinup design for the nose:

Pinups


----------



## Quickleaf (Aug 23, 2006)

trilobite said:
			
		

> Ok,
> What characters know what characters? And Why?




My thoughts about who Mac knows and how:

Colin Fitzpatrick - Mac helped him get out of trouble once, perhaps fixing a vehicle for him, letting him hide in the workshop, or giving Colin a ride on his bike. It's possible Colin returned the favor, saving Mac's life in the wild...perhaps shooting down a giant snake or jungle cat.

Doc Raven - Mac has heard Doc Raven talk at the University of the Philipines about "the rights of native peoples against commercial exploitation", and he served as the Doc's guide in Manila for a day, taking him to see a local shaman.

Jimmy "Hawkeye" Draper - Mac has a long-standing relationship with Hawkeye who gave Mac his first real work while Mac was still attending commmunity college. Mac often puts Hawkeye on the top of his client list and prefers his business to all others.

Sgt. Amund "Red" Haarland - I'm thinking Mac has never met Sgt. Haarland before.



> Why is your character in Shanghai in 1937?



_Periodic bombings by the Imperial Japanese Navy disrupt the government's crackdown on Communists. A thriving criminal underworld of opium-dealers hiding behind cabarets and nightclubs. Chinese bourgeouis mingling with European and American "Shanghighlanders" at the race track. Ruthless bankers manging the greatest financial center in East Asia, trying to dodge exorbitant military taxes. Call girls from Russia, China, Korea, and Japan haunt the ghettos while glamour girls model for cigarette ads and a burgeoning Shanghai cinema industry._

Mac could be in Shangahi for any number of reasons:
(a) He's doing a job for Hawkeye and is temporarily re-located to Shanghai.
(b) He's being black-mailed into working for opium smugglers.
(c) His fiance is trying to break into the Shanghai movie business.
(d) He's been falsely accused of spying on the Chinese because of his Japanese ancestry and his ties with various arms dealers...and taken into custody/black-mailed.
(e) He's looking for a specialty component only made in Shanghai for a high-paying client.


----------



## Quickleaf (Aug 23, 2006)

trilobite said:
			
		

> "Crazy Betty" look good!





			
				iwatt said:
			
		

> Nice. Now you just have to find a nice pinup design for the nose:



Yeehaw! Of course, "Betty Page" would make the perfect nose decal, even though she's more from the 40s/50s. http://www.btinternet.com/~brmerc/betty/bettie4.html



> *Amund "Red" Haarland (Mercenary?)*




Here's another background that might fit him better...

*Sarge*
This includes Chief Master Sergeants, Gunnery Sergeants ("gunny/gunnies"), senior enlisted man in an artillery batter ("Chief of Smoke"), First Sergeants ("First Shirt/Top"), and Drill Sergeants ("Smokey Bear/Tac").
Ability Adjustments: None
Bonus Feats: Choose two: Exotic Weapons Training (munitions/artillery), Exotic Weapons Training (machineguns), Firearms Training, Weapons Training
Bonus Skills: Intimidate, Knowledge (Tactics)
Favored Feats: Inspire (choose one), Master Plan


----------



## jezter6 (Aug 23, 2006)

Hawkeye and Mac definately know each other. Mac is the only person that is allowed to work on Betty. I would think that Hawkeye either employs Mac, or Mac is a freelancer that Hawkeye calls on to do odd jobs now and then.

Unless they're ferrying supplies to/from Doc, Jimmy probably doesn't know anyone else.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 23, 2006)

Yeah, I would like to see Hawkeye and Mac as co-owers of the Crazy Betty.


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 23, 2006)

AMUND “RED” HAARLAND 
Type: 6th level Sarge (Warrior 6) 

Virtue: Kind
Vice: Stubborn
Size: Medium 
Speed: 30 ft
Abilities: Str +2; Dex +1; Con +3; Int +1; Wis +1; Cha -1

Skills: Intimidate +4 (5), Knowledge: Tactics +12 (9), Notice +12 (9), Drive: Car +5 (4), Language: German, Russian, Mandarin Chinese (3), Sense Motive +10 (9), Stealth +4 (3), Survival +9 (8), Swim +5 (4), Profession: Carpentry +4 (3)

Feats: [Free] Weapon Training (role), Firearms Training (background), Exotic Weapon Training: Machinegun (background) [Normal] Seize Initiative, Diehard, Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Improved Precise Shot, Skill Talent: Notice & Knowledge: Tactics, Fearless, Improved Initiative

Core Ability: Determination 
Languages: English, German, Russian

Combat: 
Heavy Revolver: +4 dmg, +7 to-hit, 40-ft range inc, 20/+3 crit
Unarmed: +2 dmg, +7 to-hit
Dodge/Parry +7/+8
Initiative +5
Saving Throws: Toughness +3; Fortitude +8; Reflex +3; Will +3

WHY HE’S IN SHANGHAI
After crossing the Pacific from Alaska in a Russian tanker, Red spent some time working in Hong Kong, doing construction, like in Alaska. After saving up some money, investing in a few building projects, and saving up more money still, all the while learning a fair bit of Mandarin, he made his way up the coast to Shanghai, where he’s been trying to get a job with the other Americans working as mercenaries for the Chinese; so far, he’s had little luck, and spends most days in a cheap apartment, working on the vestiges of a detective novel and working the docks every so often to make ends meet.

OTHER PCs THAT HE KNOWS
It’s possible that he met Colin Fitzpatrick around the docks; perhaps he even unloaded Colin’s luggage.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 23, 2006)

Galethorn,

Would Amund take a job as a bodyguard to a Chinese businessman/gangster?


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 23, 2006)

Quite likely, though definately favoring the more 'legal' of two hypothetical buisinessmen.


----------



## iwatt (Aug 23, 2006)

Quickleaf said:
			
		

> Colin Fitzpatrick - Mac helped him get out of trouble once, perhaps fixing a vehicle for him, letting him hide in the workshop, or giving Colin a ride on his bike.




Hey I'm cool with Mac saving Colin's bacon.
If Trilobite is cool with this, feel free to finish up the following scene.
__________________________________________


"Fitzpatrick, you didn't really believe I'd forget about you."

The tall and athletic man stopped in his tracks. He'd just gotten of the _Red Dawn_, a tramp freighter on the Calcutta-Shangai run. _Ah, the wages of sin._ Turning around, the goodlooking man answers in the accents of the english upper-class. "Dear me! Coronel Mcpherson, you scared me half to death. Imagine running into you here in Shangai."

"Cut the small-talk Fitzpatrick, you know why I'm here". A man steps into the lights provided by one of the nearby docking cranes. Middle-aged, he's wearing the uniform of one of the indian cavalry regiments. He's accompanied by four rather large individuals. "You men, do what I hired you to do! I want that smile smashed off his face."

Looking around, Colin realizes he's in for a beating. The four men quickly surround him, the prospect of delivering pain bringing smiles to their faces.

"I dare say Mcpherson, this isn't the polite way to go about this." At this point, the largest of the four dockworkers rushes in with a haymaker. With a quick sidestep, Colin avoids the lumbering giant and swiftly deals a lightning punch of his own, stunning his assailant. "Did I forget to mention I was the welter-weight title holder for the lower Traansval boxing Association. Eighteen and under of course." 

The other three ruffians all charge the young englishman together. What follows is a rough and tumble scuffle in which the quick jabs and feints allow Colin to hold his own. After dropping a second attacker, Coronel Mcpherson shouts in anger. "Enough! I want this miserable bastard to pay. Fifty pounds to whoever takes him down."

Upon hearing this, both dockworkers pull out nasty looking knives. The nastier of the two adds, "Sorry mister. For fifty quid I'll carve up me own father."

______________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Quickleaf (Aug 24, 2006)

__________________________________________________ 
They called it "ironwood". It came from the Mabolo fruit tree in the Philippines. Illegal over there, and hard to find anywhere else. Except for Shanghai. They say that the dock markets you find more than fish, and what was stolen from you yesterday you can buy back tomorrow. The lights were dim, casting the fake displays of fish in a grey light. Mac chatted with cigarette-smoking Malays, his eyes flitting about the warehouse for signs of smugglers he recognized. Tentatively, Mac came to an agreement. It was more than he was willing to pay, but his escrima sticks had been broken protecting his fiance from thugs, and now that he was in the most dangerous city in Asia, he decided it was time to find a new pair. _They're just not the same. Not like my old girls._

A shout, and the window behind Mac shatters as a man is propelled through. Tumbling to his feet, the handsome Englishman adjusts his cuff links, untangling a pair of nunchakus from his neck. "I believe these nunchakus belong to you, my good fellow," he says neatly handing them back to the stunned dealer, whose face rapidly turns an impossible shade of red after having his stall smashed.

The man smiles at Mac just as a thug wielding a knife dives through the window. Reflexively, Mac hits the thug in the gut with his escrima stick, flipping him onto the cement floor. "That's the way to do it! Nice batting arm, chap! The name's Colin." The Englishman offers his hand.

"Call me Mac. You're in big trouble, huh fella?" Mac is impressed at Colin's coherence despite obviously having just been beaten up.

"Oh, nothing t'all. An old friend decided to pay me a visit." Shouts are heard outside. "All, the same, what's the fastest way out of this dive?"

McPherson storms into the warehouse from the back door, with a thug at either side. He shouts in clear Mandarin, "50 pounds to whoever catches the Englishman!" The thug on the floor gaspingly points at Mac. McPherson adds "...and his Filipino associate."

There are Triad arms smugglers, fixers dealing in hot engines, crooked Shanghai cops, diverse murderers and thieves. Mac whispers to Colin, "I'm parked around back, but we've got to make it to the back door."

Colin's eyes sparkle. "Why, I was the head of my college's track and field..."
__________________________________________________


----------



## iwatt (Aug 24, 2006)

Quickleaf said:
			
		

> Colin's eyes sparkle. "Why, I was the head of my college's track and field..."


----------



## The Shadow (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm cool with your reason for the Doc and Mac knowing each other, Quickleaf.

And I agree that Colin probably guided him in Africa. (How long ago, though? Didn't Colin leave Africa at age 18? Or just South Africa?)

I don't know if he and Hawkeye know each other yet or not, but doubtless the Doc is looking to hire a pilot to get to a little-known island chain to do research. Possibly they've done business together before, possibly even through Mac.

I have no idea if he and Haarland have met. About they only thing they have in common is nationality. Still, anything is possible, and unlikely coincidences are part of the genre.

Why Doc Raven is in Shanghai: Why is he anywhere? To do research, of course, and maybe picking up some public-speaking appearances to pay the bills. I figure he's been going to and fro Southeast Asia (and up and down in it) lately, and has worked his way back up to Shanghai, hoping to follow up a lead of some kind in some little-known islands.

Trilobite, if you want that lead to be something related to the adventure, go for it; just let me know. Or possibly he was invited up to Shanghai to give a talk - which can be either genuine, or a fake intended as a trap. Since Shanghai is a great place to hire a charter plane, he readily agreed.

He finds the war stuff to be unutterably boring and inconvenient - a distraction from the important things in life.


----------



## The Shadow (Aug 26, 2006)

Trilobite,

Just curious how you intend to run social skills in the game? (Since my character has a lot of 'em.) I know that people have different takes on this point.


----------



## Quickleaf (Aug 26, 2006)

Have you guys set up the pbp yet? I was away for a day.

My preference around social skills is:
* Make social skill checks optional (the player can just play it out if they wish, if the Narrator is uncertain he can always assume all sides are taking 10), but if the player chooses to make a social skill check the result is binding for the player to role-play.
* Rich Burlew's Diplomacy variant (which involves risk v. reward, and relationships).
* Sense Motive doesn't detect lie, it does what its name implies.
* Gather Info only for secret or hard to find information. Basic info which moves plot forward is hand-waved by Narrator.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 29, 2006)

I am working on getting the game started. Hopefully I can begin the first In Character post today or tomorrow. I will also be briefing everyone on what is going on with their characters and give some background information on 1930's Shanghai.


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds good; I'll be away from home GMing an in-person game for (effectively) all of today, but I'll have for all of this tomorrow.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 30, 2006)

iwatt has be having problems getting on EN World for the past week or so. I will delay the game a bit to give him a chance to get things fixed.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 31, 2006)

With the problems that iwatt has been having. I have decided to move the game over to the True20 boards. Check out the Pulp True20 thread in the Settings section for more info.

If that is ok with everyone that is.


----------



## trilobite (Sep 7, 2006)

Here is the new OOC thread over at the True20 boards. Please go on over and post your characters and say hi! 

http://www.true20.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=7564#7564


----------

